# "Hidden" messages in songs



## wwhite (Feb 24, 2014)

What are (some of) the ways that you can hide messages in songs? I'm not talking about through metaphors, but using numbers, sequences, line order etc.

For example, you could use the Fibonacci sequence and make a message from every 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 8th, 13th, 21st word. A quick intro to the Fibonacci seq is that every last two numbers make the next one. So 11235813 (1+1=2, 1+2=3, 2+3=5, 5+3=8). You can google it to understand it more.
Also, you could use irrational numbers like Pi, E etc.
You can point the numbers to anything, doesn't have to be word order. It could be letter order or whatever.

I also know about the song writing style that make a message from every first (or last) word of each line
*E*each line
*X*erox blabla
*A*nd blabla
*M*ore blabla
*P*hew, even more blabla
*L*ol, blabla
*E*ven more!
You could make so much different implementations of this kind of hiding...You could make every first letter from every word make a message. or first, last, first, last...


Those are all the ways I know of. Can you give me any ideas for more ways of hiding messages in this form? I want to hide a message that has one meaning only, not hiding it through metaphors, symbolism or anything that can be interpreted differently. But though a song (or text) that at first glance seems like just a song, and when you read/look at it more carefully you find another message to it.


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Feb 25, 2014)

Something I see in Japanese songs that I've never seen in western songs is singing a word while the lyrics show a different word.


For example, in Sound Horizon's _Märchen_ album, the word "light" appears many times.


When you listen to one of the songs, you hear "This is light. This is light. This is light."
But, if you have the CD booklet, you will read "This is love. This is happiness. This is future".
Throught the album, you must read the lyrics to know what the word "light" means in each context.


However, I think the album _Roman_ would be more interesting to you. Sound Horizon is a fantasy music band, which songs tell stories, and all songs whithin an album are connected by a bigger story (there are connections between different albums too, but let's stick to one album). So, in the album _Roman_, the last song is called "11-Lettered Message". There is a cryptographed message from a mother to her still-born child, which is written "0302・0101・1001・0304・0502・0105・0501・0902・0501・0301・0102" and she sings "La la la la la la la la la la la". Each of the previous songs of the album reveal one of the 11 letters. 


Not a true example: You read "0025ou bought a 0025ellow submarine", and, listening to the song, you discover that 0025 = Y. So, only after listening to all the songs you discover the hidden message 
The composer, Revo, is the king of hidden messages, although they usually have infinite interpretations -- all of them valid, according to him.


----------



## (s)aint (Mar 13, 2014)

I could go on for days about Marilyn Manson songs.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (May 8, 2014)

Doing an acrostic with the verses is certainly one way that you can pull off a "hidden message," there's also the subliminal messages that are allegedly there when you play a song backward. Granted, chances are that absolutely none of the ones reported were actually intentional, but are an example of people with too much time on their hands. I suppose one could also go the route of having whispers or under-laying sounds throughout the song.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 8, 2014)

Two words - Revolution #9


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow I've never paid close attention to this before.


----------

